# Diode or Genesis X



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking for a responsive est binding, haven't had a burton binding in a few years.

Both the Diode and Genesis X seem to have the same response level and are the same price. I can't see these things locally, so I am wondering if anyone knew the pros or cons of getting one over the other.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

The diode and genesis are very different bindings. The diode is Burton's most responsive binding, meant for a stiffer board. The genesis can fit a wider variety of boards.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

joebloggs13 said:


> The diode and genesis are very different bindings. The diode is Burton's most responsive binding, meant for a stiffer board. The genesis can fit a wider variety of boards.


He means Genesis X
Its a new binding, which is probably the reason nobody has anything to say.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Genesis X. One of the craziest feeling bindings ever. So much energy and so smooth. Seriously, I need some myself. Like really bad. Like really really bad. Like it bums me out my main deck isn't a Burton cause I can't ride these.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Genesis X. One of the craziest feeling bindings ever. So much energy and so smooth. Seriously, I need some myself. Like really bad. Like really really bad. Like it bums me out my main deck isn't a Burton cause I can't ride these.


I really can't tell if you are serious.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> I really can't tell if you are serious.


He's totally serious.
I actually want those for my Fish. I have Reflex Genesis on it but want a bit more response with the awesome feeling of the Genesis. The Diode highback is a bit too stiff for my liking.

If only I found $440 under the couch..... cause that's the problem: all that $ on a quiver setup (ie a board you ride once in a while) is a bit too much.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> I really can't tell if you are serious.


Genuine. 

After I rode the Diode EST I immediately told the Burton dudes to put the Genesis highback on it. Turns out, that was already planned.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you! Put in an order for the Genesis X in a large. Hopefully large works well for a 10.5 ride trident boot, the burton size chart overlaps a bit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Thank you! Put in an order for the Genesis X in a large. Hopefully large works well for a 10.5 ride trident boot, the burton size chart overlaps a bit.


I have the feeling 10.5 Ride boots should be in M. Call the place where you bought it and ask.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

They came in today. Large actually fits pretty well. 

One thing odd though is that if I put on some forward lean like f2 or f3 and push back hard on the highback with my legs/calves, the little forward lean thing seems to go in between the heel cup and highback instead of sitting on top of the heelcup. 

It seems like that would render the forward lean useless.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> They came in today. Large actually fits pretty well.
> 
> One thing odd though is that if I put on some forward lean like f2 or f3 and push back hard on the highback with my legs/calves, the little forward lean thing seems to go in between the heel cup and highback instead of sitting on top of the heelcup.
> 
> It seems like that would render the forward lean useless.


You should be able to slide the highback further back into the heel cup, using the same screws you'd use to change the angle on the high backs to align them with the edges.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> They came in today. Large actually fits pretty well.
> 
> One thing odd though is that if I put on some forward lean like f2 or f3 and push back hard on the highback with my legs/calves, the little forward lean thing seems to go in between the heel cup and highback instead of sitting on top of the heelcup.
> 
> It seems like that would render the forward lean useless.


Wow 10.5 fits L thats good to know. Im on L also with 10.5 but they are 32 which are huuuge.

For the fwd lean, you have to adjust the highback rotation screws and move it until the highback/fwd lean rests well in the heel cup. You can adjust it so it sits well at 2 or maybe 3 fwd lean settings and thats your "on the fly" fwd lean range. I have it for F3 and F4 which is what I use. Any other F will need to reposition the highback.

Let us know how they roll! I really want em but the price tag is steeep


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, they are now perfect.


----------

